# Warranty check?



## markoon (Jun 7, 2005)

I was just wondering if there was a way to check the length of time remainding in AppleCare. I have an iMac and an iPod that I want to check out to see if the warranty still applies on. Can I type my serial numbers into something on apple.ca and check? I thought I saw this feature on the site a while ago, may be wrong.

Thanks


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I've always just called them and given them my serial number.

don't know about an onlline feature.


----------



## markoon (Jun 7, 2005)

thanks
i'll do that


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

It says you can do it online (http://www.apple.com/ca/support/) but I haven't got it to work using FireFox at work.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

NBiBooker said:


> It says you can do it online (http://www.apple.com/ca/support/) but I haven't got it to work using FireFox at work.


Use this feature all the time when looking at used laptops...if the seller provides the serial #.


----------



## markoon (Jun 7, 2005)

when I tried that it says the service is unavailable at this time.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

your right - just tried it...got the "We‘re sorry, the system is not responding at this time." But it was working just a few days ago...


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Ants said:


> your right - just tried it...got the "We‘re sorry, the system is not responding at this time." But it was working just a few days ago...


Try not to copy and paste the serial number of your mac. I got the same error when I tried that too. 

When I typed the serial number manually it worked fine. The website does work because I bought my mac mini off ebay and found out that I have warranty till may 06'.


Update: Just tried it manually again, and it doesn't work, LOL. I guess it just depends on the time of day or something. I got it to work after maybe trying 10 different times. I didn't try it 10 times in a row, but i tried it 10 times on seperate occasions.


----------

